# Wood glue logo



## John Brown (4 May 2020)

I was talking to my wife earlier about casein, and its use as a glue.
I distinctly remember (or so I thought) tins of Cascamite my father used having a logo representing two sparsely clad strongmen attempting to separate two planks of wood glued together at one end, and being bent by this endeavour into a rough wishbone shape. Am I imagining this? I can find no such logo on the web.


----------



## AndyT (5 May 2020)

Hmm... thinking back to my dad's garage, I think I can remember a can of glue (which might have been Cascamite) with a drawing of two boards glued together, tied to two horses, pulling in opposite directions, failing to separate the joint.
Could that be what your dad had?


----------



## AndyT (5 May 2020)

Here's the picture I remember - this is from an American catalogue in the 1940s.







And another view, possibly a bit clearer, with extra horses.


----------



## Fitzroy (5 May 2020)

Only things I could find on the web are


----------



## John Brown (5 May 2020)

Yes, I remember the horse one as well. A nod to the Magdeburg hemispheres, no doubt, likewise the Levi Strauss logo.
Maybe it was another glue, Unibond?
But turns out I (and thus my dad) was wrong about this anyway. Although Cascamite was formulated by the Casein company(Casco), it was not casein based. Every few years I find out something my father told me was inaccurate...


----------

